
How I became dev at 43 years old, build iOS app and started teaching kids coding - pawurb
https://medium.com/@mackozer/how-i-became-dev-in-the-age-of-43-released-my-own-app-and-started-to-teach-kids-how-to-code-7b47c0940031
======
suff
You are as much a developer as someone changing an air filter is a car
mechanic.

~~~
pawurb
Hackernews never fails when it comes to comments :D

